# Natural/Holistic Anti-inflammatory and Pain



## Amaruq

Does anyone know of any natural or holistic anti-inflamatory & pain remedies/meds? My Holistic vet is closed until tomorrow and we just got back from Chimo's "other" vet. He tweeked his knee on the ice. She asked if I wanted their meds (Deramaxx etc.) or if I wanted to go with holistic stuff. She can be so kewl.









Her hubby is the jerk though.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Arnica. 30c, every 4 hours. No food or water a half hour before or after you give it.


----------



## Rika_Tula

Are you looking for topical or to take internally?

Icing will help greatly!

EDIT: I agree with the homeopathic Arnica Montana.


----------



## Amaruq

Internal. She thinks it might be ligament damage/strain - not enough for surgery by any means but he has to take it easy and no rough-housing with the sisterhood.


----------



## Amaruq

Oh just thought I would mention he is favoring his leg but not really limping on it unless it twists on him again. To me it would be minor but I dont want it to become major either.


----------



## WiscTiger

Unflavored Gelatin

http://www.supplementwatch.com/suplib/supplement.asp?DocId=1133


----------



## Rika_Tula

I haven't tried the unflavored gelatin, yet but I've heard really good things about it. Great link! ...thanks!


----------



## Maedchen

The best homeopathic remedies for strain/ligament injuries are Bellis perennis and Ruta gravis. You can give them both together, about 3xday and you should see improvement very quickly. Haven't had much success with Arnica for those issues, but it all depends.

Most HFS have combination remedies for sprain injuries (consisting of the remedies above and others) and other modalities - might be alot cheaper then buying indiv. remedies and a better option for people who are unexperienced in homeopathy and don't really know how to choose a remedy. 

I would also give high doses of VitC and some fishoil for their anti-inflammatory properties.


----------



## Amaruq

Well in his lunch today he had canned Mackerel (all out of fresh fish) and 1000 MG of Vit C. He did leave his Gluco in his bowl







so I need to give him a spoonful of "lumpy pumpkin".







He is being pretty good about staying off of it and is doing much better about keeping it away from the rambunctious daughters. KC bumped it last night and he did one of his "fatherly growls" and she promptly jumped off the futon and tried to wash his tonsils.


----------



## Dohhhhh

What about Papaya and Ginger? I have read that they have anti-inflammatory benefits......

Check out this link: 

http://books.google.com/books?id=EPjSgeb...&hl=en#PPA59,M1


----------



## Amaruq

Well he has been getting 1000 MG of Vit C with 800 IU Vit E and Gluco HCI 1500 mg with 1500 mg MSM. I have also been adding ground ginger, powdered mustard and olive oil over his food. My wittle pill boy.







He had Mackerel on Sat and will probbaly have it again on tomorrow.


----------



## Maedchen

If you can only get one remedy I would try the homeopathic Bellis perennis. When my female had a suspected ligament/ strained muscle issue over a year ago, the ortho vet couldn't even see anything wrong with her because after only a couple days on the remedy she was all good and didn't show any symptoms. 
But because her knee never had the chance to heal properly (since I didn't know, I didn't restrict her excercise) she came down with a partial ligament tear a couple months ago. Again, this and other homeopathic remedies helped to avoid surgery and she is almost back to normal today- though I wouldn't dare to take her hiking any time soon. 

Your vet can also make a customized brace for the dogs knee for add. support.


----------



## EastGSD

I recommend Bosweilla. This herb actually has scientific studies backing it showing it's effectiveness. Here is a link for you to read more about it.

http://autoimmunedisease.suite101.com/blog.cfm/boswellia_reduces_inflammation


The herb is pretty easy to find in many vitamin and herbal stores etc. I used GNC's product in the past for my sheltie and found it effective.

Cherri


----------



## Lin

Lemongrass essential oil. It helps with pain and healing, and is especially good for ligaments. You can mix a couple drops with a bit of olive oil and then apply to the pawpads and it will be absorbed. Just make sure you're getting a quality essential oil. Only purchase when in glass bottles and no dropper tops. Essential oils are strong and will degrade plastic which then contaminates them. Make sure it has the latin name, and if it says what country its from thats a plus. Therapeutic grade essentials can be taken internally, so if it says not to consume its lesser quality. Best oils are the Young living oils but you have to order them. I have some now brand oils that I picked up at a local health store. (also, since oils are not regulated any can place claims such as therapeutic grade on their labels)


----------



## daniella5574

Do many people give their dogs vitamin C ? I found this interesting- is it an everyday use or just when something is hurting? Sorry for asking a silly question, I have just recently been getting more into holistic remedies with dogs and trying to learn as much as possible. Right now my dogs get 1000 mg of fish oil with their morning meal, and my female with HD, and my female who had elbow dysplasia surgery get 1500 mg of glucosamine and 1200 mg of chondroiton twice a day.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I give vitamin C every day. Ester C--1000mg each per meal. It's for their joints.


----------



## daniella5574

thanks! Can anyone recommend a good book for holistic remedies for dogs, including vitamin uses for them?


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: Dannithanks! Can anyone recommend a good book for holistic remedies for dogs, including vitamin uses for them?


Definately Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health Food For Dogs and Cats!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Pitcairns-Complete-Guide-Natural-Health/dp/157954973X

you can look inside the book a little at this site


----------



## Amaruq

Yep, I second that recommendation. I have it too!


----------



## daniella5574

Thanks! I am going to be placing an order from Amazon, I am adding this to the list!


----------



## daniella5574

Has anyone read either 

The Holistic Dog Book: Canine Care for the 21st Century by Denise Flaim 
or 
The Nature of Animal Healing : The Definitive Holistic Medicine Guide to Caring for Your Dog and Cat - Martin Goldstein D.V.M


----------



## BowWowMeow

I think I have them both, I will check. 

If you want you can call the store I go to here in Buffalo--Treats Unleashed. You have to ask for Anne or Susan and tell them Ruth sent you. They sell a bunch of books and they know the best ones. (716) 831-1350

It's best to call in the mid afternoon on a weekday when they're not so busy.


----------



## daniella5574

Thanks Ruth! I can buy all three if they are good- BUT considering I just purchased quite a few books, I rather just buy the ones that come highly recommended for now.


----------



## Meb

Devils Claw is good pain. It is a herb from Africa. I used it when Meb pulled a muscle/ligment on hind leg and it worked Great. Actually us humans can use it too.


----------

